# American Hospital Dubai



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I'm a 23 y.o female Scottish nurse moving to Dubai to work at the American Hospital before the end of the year. I am just waiting on finalising all the paperwork. 

I'm just looking for any pointers and tips about living and working in Dubai? I've been looking up things online but trying to take it all with a pinch of salt as they are all either old threads or from people who have never lived there! Any info would be much appreciated. 

Also, on the off chance, does anyone know where my accommodation might be? I had to leave the presentation at my interview early to catch a flight home so missed that part. 

Thanks!!! xx


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Abz90 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm a 23 y.o female Scottish nurse moving to Dubai to work at the American Hospital before the end of the year. I am just waiting on finalising all the paperwork.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Accomodation is likely to be either Zabeel Plaza in Karama or Al ghurair area (behind the British Embassy down by the creek).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks for your reply! Ahhh something was mentioned about it being near the creek so you're most likely right! Are they ok?
Abbey


----------



## erobins6 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi Abbey

Just been reading your post. Im currently going through the same process. Are you working at the hospital now?

In desperate need of some advice on the hospital/conditions and this seems to be the only forum i can find!

thanks

Emma


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi! Yes I'm working at the hospital now. Ok, unfortunately there's not too much I can post but what I will say is please, please, please RESEARCH as much as you can. I know it's a struggle but try your best. The law is completely different here in regards to medication, communication with doctors and other things like CPR that you wouldn't think twice about back home. Also, please be aware it IS NOT a 48 hour working week at the hospital. You will do up to 18 shifts per month, sometimes working 5-6 days PER WEEK. It is also a mixture of day and night shifts (obviously depending on what department you're working on). Sorry I haven't replied to this before. I hope you're process is going smoothly enough!


----------



## julie1234 (Jul 24, 2015)

I am an Irish nurse looking to move to dubai and I am looking at American Hospital dubai. When u say research any tips on where to find the research? are you enjoying it there?


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Erm...It's hard to say. I know how much of a struggle researching things like this is. I enjoy Dubai most of the time, when I get the time to enjoy it and I've made some really great friends here. The work is a different story unfortunately. Just be aware of some things - the culture shock will be overwhelming at first and believe me, at times, it still is. Be prepared to work at a lower level than you do back home and be aware that you will definitely work far more than you ever would back home. You'll come across a wide range of different nationalities and the politics in that (especially when it comes to pay) is a bit shocking as well. It's not like back home where all band 5's got paid the same rate. You don't get extra money for working nights and weekends. For the past 4 months, apart from my requested days off, I've had no more than 2 days off at a time and most often it's sleep day then a day off. I would never tell anyone not to come here but I wish I'd had someone to tell me straight so I could be a bit more prepared. Lastly, READ YOUR CONTRACT. It's very hard to get out of once you sign it. All the best.


----------



## julie1234 (Jul 24, 2015)

thank you for your reply I appreciate it. It sounds like its probably not all rosy in the garden but i suppose you gotta deal with that too. Did you travel on your own? any other reccomendations in general. Do you life life in Dubai?


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

Abz90 said:


> Erm...It's hard to say. I know how much of a struggle researching things like this is. I enjoy Dubai most of the time, when I get the time to enjoy it and I've made some really great friends here. The work is a different story unfortunately. Just be aware of some things - the culture shock will be overwhelming at first and believe me, at times, it still is. Be prepared to work at a lower level than you do back home and be aware that you will definitely work far more than you ever would back home. You'll come across a wide range of different nationalities and the politics in that (especially when it comes to pay) is a bit shocking as well. It's not like back home where all band 5's got paid the same rate. You don't get extra money for working nights and weekends. For the past 4 months, apart from my requested days off, I've had no more than 2 days off at a time and most often it's sleep day then a day off. I would never tell anyone not to come here but I wish I'd had someone to tell me straight so I could be a bit more prepared. Lastly, READ YOUR CONTRACT. It's very hard to get out of once you sign it. All the best.


Hi Abz, I've been offered a job there as a surgeon and so am looking for as much information in the working conditions there as possible. I think your posts have been really useful, even though our shift patterns will be different. The bit about the contract is interesting as they have clauses to stop you getting out within the first 18 months if you needed to. Do you know if this can be negotiated beforehand? Also, how easy is it to get leave, I've heard this can be an issue if they feel they don't have enough staff to cover you? 

Also, what's the accommodation like? Is it decent, with furniture and appliances, and is the location good for getting to the shops and restaurants? Are you allowed to have a drink at home? 

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------

